

Dialoggs: Public Beta Now Open - drewwilson
http://theindustry.cc/2012/10/25/dialoggs-public-beta-now-open/

======
Shorel
Signed in.

I hope this will displace both Twitter and email. Specially Twitter.

140 chars only work for little birds. And I don't trust Varys anymore.

------
dowskitest
Please add support for HTTPS. I don't want to sign up or login without it.

~~~
ammmir
we use HTTPS to talk to the API, even though the main site isn't. i know this
isn't ideal, but we're aware of it, thanks!

------
adamstac
Bro, I want to know more about when we can see and experience mpost!

------
karlnoelle
Exciting launch day!! Congrats!

------
webwanderings
Good looking site. Nice.

------
adamstac
Ho dang! Congrats bro.

------
CReber
Good luck!

